# Adding weight to balance snowblower



## chucker8 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi!

I have a John Deere LA120 tractor with the 44-in 2-Stage Snowblower attachment.
I also have 2 rear suitcase weights and chains on the back tires.
I live in Canada where we get lots of snow and this things just ain't handling my driveway, there's not enough traction and the wheels end up spinning.

From researching, it appears I will have to add weight to the rear. I think adding weight using liquid tire ballast is my best choice. There's a garage I can go to that can insert the fluid into my rear tires to add weight.

Could someone help me with choosing the right weight to add to each tire. Or even if the tires I have on the LA120 are even able to have fluid installed?

Here's the machine specs:

Frame: 470 lbs
Snowblower: 249 lbs
Rear suitcase weights: 84 pounds (42lbs each)

Tires
front: 15x6.00-6
rear: 20x10.00-8

Thanks!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome to the site. 
What is your drive like? 
Is it paved
Is it a hill
do you put salt down after it snows (if it's paved)
I am asking this cause normally the fact weights do the job. If you do have a paved driveway. how far is the cutting edge of you blower from the ground? It should be no more than 1/4 inch. Also are you going to fast?
One more thing. what is your rear tire psi. It should be close to the max of the tire rating for winter and in the summer should be 13-15 psi. the higher psi will push the chains in the ground.


----------



## chucker8 (Jan 12, 2013)

thanks scott! driveway is not paved - it's gravel. Its also not a hill, it's quite flat. I did not put salt down after it snowed. I've tried at several speeds - I get stuck at all speeds! I'm going to check the PSI - but I have an air compressor and I inflated them as much as I could


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Since you have a gravel drive and you have to keep you cutting edge up higher. I would try to get 50lbs in each of the rear tires. If it was my tractor I would make a weight box for the back to put 100lbs in. If you go the tire route you will either have to change tire's out or drain them in the summer so you don't rut your lawn and compact it.


----------



## js5020d (Nov 28, 2012)

Just be cautious adding tons of weight to the LA series, most of them use the T40 or K46 trans and dont like to be over worked.


----------



## chucker8 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I added fluid to the tires and now there is much more traction. However since replacing the tires the auger no longer turns! Could I have done something while taking the tires on and off to cause this?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Auger drive*



chucker8 said:


> Thanks everyone. I added fluid to the tires and now there is much more traction. However since replacing the tires the auger no longer turns! Could I have done something while taking the tires on and off to cause this?


Anything's possible. Not being familiar with your setup, I'd start with starting at the blower, follow the belt back to the tractor and insure that everything is still on as it should. Pure guess: you have a belt off a pulley or something came unhooked, but that's just a guess.


----------

